# $35 Million dollars in Successful Timeshare Resales in the TUG Marketplace!



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2022)

A wonderful milestone for the TUG Timeshare Marketplace as we have now reached more than $35,000,000 worth of Timeshares sold by TUG Members!

We all know selling a Timeshare in this market is difficult, but have proven every single day for the last 29 years that owners CAN sell themselves without paying large upfront fees and without being scammed!

If you are looking to sell or give away your Timeshare, the TUG Timeshare Marketplace is the first place you should try!

and our how to sell guide is the first thing you should read! https://sell.tug2.net


----------

